# Flouroscopy



## JEN PROMED (Mar 24, 2011)

Does anyone get reimbursed for 77003 or 77002 done in an ASC?  I know there are some codes that you can't code separatley for flouro but I have been having trouble with all of my flouro charges.  I use modifier TC.  Help.


----------



## millortsui (Mar 25, 2011)

I do ASA coding on this service.  We don't bill for any flouroscopy as it already include in the payment on the procedure.


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 28, 2011)

In a hospital outpatient setting, 77003 and 77002 have a status indicato of N
OPPS Status Indicator

N-Items and services packaged into APC rate

Freestanding ASCs have a similiar payment indicator

N1-Packaged service/item; no separate payment made


I would run a report on 77003/77002 for carrier other than Medicare/Medicare replacement plans. See which commercial carriers are paying separately for the technical component for fluoroscopy spine and fluorscopy other than spine. If the number is low, could consider bundling in the cost of the procedure.


----------

